# Herr der Ringe - Das Rollenspiel



## phi_2k (28. Dezember 2003)

Kennt irgendwer von euch wirklich brauchbare Resourcen? Hab auch bereits gegoogelt aber wirklich tolles war nicht dabei =(

Regeln, Abenteuer... ?


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Dezember 2003)

Shit ich habe hier ein 10 Jahre altes Regelheft irgendwo in meinen Sachen vergraben, wenn ich es rausgekramt habe sag ich bescheid


----------



## phi_2k (28. Dezember 2003)

Des wär wirklich super wenn du es finden würdest


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phi_2k _
> *Des wär wirklich super wenn du es finden würdest  *



Sobald ich die Staubmaske übergezogen habe, kann ich mal nach suchen


----------



## phi_2k (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Sobald ich die Staubmaske übergezogen habe, kann ich mal nach suchen  *



Wäre schön, wenn das bald der Fall sein würde


----------

